# [Batch] Registry durchsuchen und Schlüssel bzw. Werte ersetzen



## bloodymatrix (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

 ich suche einen Algorhythmus welcher es mir ermöglicht, Registryeinträge zu suchen und zu löschen.

 Leider habe ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich Informationen dazu gefunden und mein Wissen reicht dafür leider nicht aus. 

 Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.


----------

